# Filter Wire



## mshelly87 (Nov 16, 2009)

Is there a code for filter wire protection? We have a new Dr. who is trying to bill for this and I really don't have an idea if it is billable. Thanks alot Shelly


----------



## jtuominen (Nov 18, 2009)

We recently discussed this at our health system's IR/Cath Lab coding workgroup and all agreed that there is no seperate code to report the use of  a filter wire for distal embolic protection. The appropriate code to report is the same codes for a stent placement without distal embolic protection -- 92980/G0290/92981/G0291 respectively. 

Jayna
RHIA, CIRCC


----------

